# All set for first camping trip, well nearly



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

Tent arrives on Monday, will need seasoning and tow hitch and luggage rack tomorrow. Think we have just about got everything we intended to get. Since we aim to camp in State Parks with electric I am still toying with the ides of getting a small dorm type fridge. 
Oh our first trip is to Blue Springs State Park in Florida on 4th Sept for two nights.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Trust me, no matter what stuff you buy and collect over the years, you will forget something. I do, always. We're driving along heading for our site, and I'm thinking of what I've forgot. I always remember when we're over an hour away, so too late to drive back to get it. More often than not, its nothing too serious


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Babstreefern said:


> Trust me, no matter what stuff you buy and collect over the years, you will forget something.


Ain't that the truth? I make comprehensive lists for every trip and I invariably leave something out. But it's also true that it's usually nothing major, so you just laugh about it and camp on, trying to remember the omission for the next trip.


----------



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

My wife has more or less got the totes packed already. She is like a little kid at Christmas atm.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

Lol, I'm the same way with vacations, much like Christmas. Excited to prepare for, sad to clean up when over.


----------



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

New tent arrived today. I got a little excited.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and set it up somewhere before you actually go camping and soak it down with a hose. That'll do two things: Season the canvas and let the smell dissipate from the floor. The smell is quite strong at first but goes away fairly quickly.


----------



## posthuman (Aug 27, 2018)

Yeah before you head out make sure you test the tent. pitch it somewhere, like in your backyard if possible or a nearby park just to make sure you have everything. Enjoy it man


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

When hosing it, don't forget to peg it down, otherwise when it dries, it will shrink, and you will have a hard time stretching it again.


----------



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

Tent is up awaiting the rain  If the rain fails to show the hose pipe will come out. But it is looking rather black out side.


----------



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

Here it is getting used to the Florida weather


----------



## barongan (Aug 8, 2018)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## Roberta (Nov 15, 2016)

ian1357 said:


> Here it is getting used to the Florida weather
> View attachment 1987


What kind of tent is that? I don't think I've ever seen one like it. 

Also, what was the tow hitch needed for? 

Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

Roberta said:


> What kind of tent is that? I don't think I've ever seen one like it.
> 
> Also, what was the tow hitch needed for?
> 
> Hope you had a great trip!


The tent is by a company called Kodiak Canvas here's a link https://www.competitiveedgeproducts...-VX-Series-10x10-Tarp-6013-Together_p_33.html

The tow hitch was used to allow us to attach a luggage carrier https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Cargo-Carrier/Curt/C18145.html

We had a great time thank you. Ironed out a few wrinkles.


----------

